
Ask HN: Need opinion about IP things - abcprd
I have some patents in software development field. This evening I will have meeting where I need to decide to give up exclusive rights to use my innovations in some specific areas or quit. I afraid, that if I will give up exclusive rights in any field to use my innovations, then later I might have problems to finish and distribute my own systems or the users of my future systems might have problems. I really do not know what to do. Can You advice something?
======
PaulHoule
Can't you license the patents to whoever it is and still keep the option to
license them to somebody else later?

~~~
abcprd
Thanks for the answer. I figured out how to narrow down the exclusivity
definition so that the partners will be satisfied and my opportunities to sell
the patent licenses to others will not be limited significantly. The idea is
to define the exclusivity related to the scope of the patent. When exclusivity
was defined out of the patent scope, intuitively I had bad feeling, that
something is not right. Now I can sleep calm. Thanks! :)

